# Cavapoodlie poo Cockerpoo comparison



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

They are both absolutely gorgeous - both happy, smart, sociable friendly little dogs who love to be part of everything that is going on.
Kiki is more cuddlie, Dot likes a cuddle and then moves off to a cooler spot.
Kiki is much curlier, but then she is more poodle than cavalier. Her coat is completely not water proof.
Dot's coat is currently a lovely loose wave and although she gets wet, she dries very quickly - a good rub on the carpet and she is good to go again.
Dot is a bolder and calmer little person than Kiki was at the same age.
I love them both 
(Obviously I love Inzi too )


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

As you said, both absolutely gorgeous!
Dot looks so like our neighbour Boo, my son was looking at the pics with me just then and he said "is that boo?"


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I knew I liked Boo


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

They are both stunners! Dot has a more poodle looking nose but they way you describe them sounds like the difference between mine.  Maybe Willow is actually a cavapoo


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw Marzi, lovely post about your girlies! They are gorgeous. Both equally beautiful!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

They are both gorgeous. Notice the chocolate tinge to Kikis coat. Max has that.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

They are so beautiful, dot is growing so fast, I love the front and back photo. Does dot enjoy being groomed? Her coat looks fantastic.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Beautiful! I love them all but especially the backwards forwards one.


----------

